# [SOLVED] Why is wmpnetwk.exe taking so much resource to run?



## garypriceomaha

I really want to have sharing turned "on" in Windows Media Player 11 but this file is making my computer almost not usable. It's hogging 99% resources continously!


----------



## garypriceomaha

*Re: Why is wmpnetwk.exe taking so much resource to run?*

Could it be that I have almost 16,000 songs to sort through?


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Why is wmpnetwk.exe taking so much resource to run?*

Sounds like Media Sharing and/or WMP11 is the issue: http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6142_102-0.html?forumID=5&threadID=226185&messageID=2361900

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...exe-and-wmpnetwkexe-and-why-are-they-running/


----------



## garypriceomaha

*Re: Why is wmpnetwk.exe taking so much resource to run?*

Thanks for the response. I googled and came across the first suggestion-I couldn't find any .avi or mpeg files but I'll keep looking.

The second suggestion disables wmp sharing and I'd like to keep it shared to my ps3 if possible.


----------



## garypriceomaha

*Re: Why is wmpnetwk.exe taking so much resource to run?*

sounds like I should check into Tversity. One of those pages referred me to it. Sounds like the perfect thing to use on ps3's and xbox's.


----------



## johnwill

That was my feeling here, apparently people are having good luck with that package.


----------

